# We're here and apartment hunting!?!



## Jessica&Paul

Hello all. We just got in yesterday afternoon and need to start apartment hunting. Both my husband and I will be attending AUC for graduate school, but would like to find a flat somewhere convenient (between school in New Cairo and Downtown near the subway) and affordable (3500 egp) or less (preferably less). We are going to check out Maadi and Garden City today. Does anyone have any suggestions on location, how to negotiate our lease terms or other advice? Or better yet does anyone know of an apartment that might work for us:clap2:? 

Also we are planning to get cellphones today. Any opinions on what is the best and most reliable carrier? 

We also would like to make new friends. We are both from Seattle, but most recently out of San Diego, CA. I am 30 he is 28 and likes American football.

Any information would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## MaidenScotland

I have two cell phones with different suppliers, I find vodaphone the most reliable.


----------



## MensEtManus

Welcome to Egypt!

I currently have Mobinil and Vodafone. I would recommend Vodafone. Sorry can't help with apartments - Cairo isn't my forte! 

Anyhow, so that's very convenient that both of you are studying at the same place at the same time. I'm very curious, if you don't mind me asking, what are you guys studying? Same graduate studies?


----------



## Beatle

Hi I would also recommend Vodafone

Does the university not assist with accomodation or provide lists of recommended estate agents. I have found it a bit hit and miss with estate agents and would suggest you register with a couple to get a good idea of prices. I found some tried to rip me off and to be honest in the end, I have usually asked Egyptian friends to assist although I appreciate you may not have that option. I also tried to rent a flat in August a couple of years ago and found it was particularly pricey at that time of year due to the influx of people coming over from the Gulf. I am not sure if it is the same towards the end of August.

Maadi and Garden City are both nice areas. Zamalek is also popular with Westerners although Maadi and Zamalek are more pricey to rent flats in (not sure about rental prices in Garden City).


----------



## Jessica&Paul

MensEtManus said:


> Welcome to Egypt!
> 
> I currently have Mobinil and Vodafone. I would recommend Vodafone. Sorry can't help with apartments - Cairo isn't my forte!
> 
> Anyhow, so that's very convenient that both of you are studying at the same place at the same time. I'm very curious, if you don't mind me asking, what are you guys studying? Same graduate studies?


 We picked up a Vodaphone sims today. Thanks for the advice. My husband is also hyped that Cairo has 3g going on. I graduated a few 7 years ago and Paul just graduated. We both wanted to attend grad school and just applied to all the same places. I am pursuing a Masters in International Human Rights Law and Paul in International Relations. We both hope to learn Arabic as well in the 2 years we will be spending out here.


----------



## MensEtManus

I wish you guys all the best and I'm sure you'll have plenty to learn and apply. 

(oh and a side note, there aren't that many Starbucks around like Seattle ;-) ) Tea is the dominant drink around here.


----------



## racecar

Mobilil is the best. Yes Starbucks is here. Send me a privite messags and I can give you the name of a great person to talk to about helping you find a flat. I do not want to post his name on this.
Thanks


----------



## abuyounus

welcome  if you ar elookingg into living in madina al rehab then let me know and i can help you out. have lived here for 4 years now.


----------

